# Solved: windows media and codec for sony?



## madkryme (May 13, 2007)

I am transfering video from my Sony DVD-Handycam to my computer. The files seem to transfer fine. They are on my hard drive and say they are Movie file (Mpeg) and they play in the sony program Picture Motion Borwser.

The problem is that they do not play in Windows Media Player (I think Im using wmp10). Also they do not view as thumbnails (they just have the wmp icon).

When I double click on one of them, wmp opens up and tries to play it but I get the error "Windows Media Player cannot play the file. One or more codecs required to play the file could not be found."

Sony was no help and I don't know where to find these codecs at.

Thanks!


----------



## Cyps (Jan 3, 2006)

K-Lite free codec pack, search and download via Google


----------



## madkryme (May 13, 2007)

thanks Cyps.

I downloaded the k-lite pack and ran it. The Mpegs now play the audio but I get an error downloading codec message and I don't get any video.

Any other ideas?


----------



## madkryme (May 13, 2007)

nevermind, I got it working.

I just downloaded "DScaler MPEG Filters"

I thought I saw it in the k-lite pack but maybe I didn't chose that one to install.

Thanks for the help.


----------

